
Have You Seen This Cache? - vezzy-fnord
https://push.cx/2015/have-you-seen-this-cache
======
vezzy-fnord
The concept the author is looking for strongly reminded me of Amoeba's Bullet
file server (Renesse, Tanenbaum, Wilschut 1989).

